
Mexican Senate Unanimously Votes To Remove Mexico From ACTA Negotations - gasull
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101005/17320811304/mexican-senate-unanimously-votes-to-remove-mexico-from-acta-negotations.shtml
======
armandososa
I'll share a funny anecdote with you:

Both Prodigy (Carlos Slim, richest man in the world's ISP) and Yoo (second
largest ISP, property of Televisa) advertise their bandwidth service saying
"You can download a song or a movie faster".

The funny part is that legal online music services are almost non existing
(there's the iTunes Music Store, but it's use is not widespread and no
streaming services) and there's absloutely no way to buy or rent movies
legally.

So, it's implied that with ISP's bandwidth offer you can bittorrent and
rapidhare way faster.

------
Das_Bruce
I always hear about these types of agreements and wonder what the opinion of
the respective nations peoples are.

~~~
drivingmenuts
Since the Internet is not as widespread in Mexico, I'm pretty sure most of the
population have somewhat different priorities.

~~~
ido
Actually these days Mexico is a fairly well developed country with decent
internet penetration.

~~~
kingkawn
Yeah I was about to say, Mexico is not 3rd world by any metric.

~~~
bpodgursky
As long as you ignore the "thousands of people killed each year by drug
cartels which the police and military are unable to control" metric

~~~
kingkawn
Mexico is the 14th largest economy in the world. Drug cartels are not the only
thing happening there.

------
shareme
Its non binding folks..means absolutely nothing..

~~~
InclinedPlane
Non binding, sure, but hardly meaningless. Currently ACTA is in the
negotiations stage. Mexico's congress has the power to reject treaties, so
this resolution means that no matter what is negotiated it will not be
accepted by Mexico.

